# Can rats get mange?



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

My sister brought home a new puppy that had some mange. She's been treating him for about a week now and his hair seems to be growing in. The problem is that my rat free ranges in areas where he's been and I've also handled both of them without washing my hands. Do I need to worry about Schnookums getting mange? She has a check-up vet appointment on Friday so I'll tell my vet about it, but what do you guys think?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i thought they could, i would def ask your vet.

click!:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes they can.

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ectoparasites.php

I've had a rat who ended up with it. When the vet finally realised, his skin scraping was full of these mange mites *shudder*


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

What I can't figure out is if rat mites are the same as dog mites. Schnookums seems perfectly fine; I'm just being a worried mommy, haha. I will mention it to my vet though. But if she seems healthy I shouldn't worry about treatment, right?


----------

